# Prolonged physician services



## KathyBol (Nov 13, 2007)

I have been researching for my docs the correct useage of prolonged physician services (non-face to face) codes +99358 and +99359. My question is about the documentation requirements needed to bill these codes over and above the related E/M visit. The CPT discriptor is some what helpful but I need more information to reassure my docs. Does anyone bill these codes much?  

Thanks


----------



## valleycoder (Nov 25, 2007)

Something to remember, medicare doesnt cover non face-to-face codes.  I would look at your medicare census before using those codes.


----------

